# Roof leak



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi guys n gals....

We have developed a leak in the bed area above the cab....we have a Avantgarde Compass 300, there's a join/seam in the roof toward the front which is covered by a metal strip which is screwed down....i have an idea that the ends of the metal strip is where the water is getting in! (but may be wrong)

I'm not really confident of doing the job myself so do you know anyone who can get this sorted professionally and properly, i'm willing to pay and travel to get this fixed but want it done once and for all.

Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you can't find anyone, come down to us, we'll have a look.

Peter


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

A kind offer Peter, makes this site what it is.

Terry


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

That's a hell of an offer Peter!!

Didnt realise you guys were in to that sort of thing....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it is the cause, it's not too bad, a few screws pull out the mastic, re-do it and screw back down, Out Laika had the same problem, but the strip was riveted down, not so easy to sort, access is the difficult bit if it's not a walk on roof, ours was.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> That's a hell of an offer Peter!!
> 
> Didnt realise you guys were in to that sort of thing....


We built the trailer..... 

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I meant to come down and look at it at Driffield, but you had your mates around you


----------

